# any1 living in soi Kunjing Bangkok?



## Duran (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi , just want to know if there is any western people living in or near soi Kunying viphavadee road?
I've just moved here and am doing the TEFL Course at Text and Talk Academy, could do with meeting up im 27 years old from Uk. 
THANKS


----------

